# Carrying in National Parks



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

11th hour change. Looks like the old regime is trying to stick it to the new one. At least it works out to our advantage.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/12/05/AR2008120501991.html


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Although that's the way the article seems to be spinning it, I don't necessarily agree. In the last 25 years, many states have legalized shall-issue concealed weapon permits; it's up around 40 states now, I think. We've seen an assault weapon/hi-cap magazine ban come and go, with no affect on crime rates. Even most Democrats stay away from the issue of Gun Control in public (or political campaigns), unless they live in or serve a highly anti-gun district or part of the country.

I think many people are finally reaching the conclusion (long overdue) that guns in the hands of honest citizens are really no threat, and to restrict the rights of all citizens based on the actions of a few criminals or mentally ill individuals simply is not reasonable.

As far as the "11th hour" reference, this rule change has been in the works for many months, if not years; it just happened to finalize recently. I sent in a comment on this proposed rule change during the public comment period about three months ago, and that period comes near the end (not the beginning) of the rule-change process. More BS from the press, if you ask me...


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Although that's the way the article seems to be spinning it, I don't necessarily agree. In the last 25 years, many states have legalized shall-issue concealed weapon permits; it's up around 40 states now, I think. We've seen an assault weapon/hi-cap magazine ban come and go, with no affect on crime rates. Even most Democrats stay away from the issue of Gun Control in public (or political campaigns), unless they live in or serve a highly anti-gun district or part of the country.
> 
> I think many people are finally reaching the conclusion (long overdue) that guns in the hands of honest citizens are really no threat, and to restrict the rights of all citizens based on the actions of a few criminals or mentally ill individuals simply is not reasonable.
> 
> As far as the "11th hour" reference, this rule change has been in the works for many months, if not years; it just happened to finalize recently. I sent in a comment on this proposed rule change during the public comment period about three months ago, and that period comes near the end (not the beginning) of the rule-change process. More BS from the press, if you ask me...


+1 - I agree completely :smt023

I'm glad they got it worked out during the current administration though. It probably would have hit a brick wall with the Obama administration. I commented also during the public comment period and I am happy that they passed this.


----------

